

My PlayMesh Fishies iPhone App Scam Story - MJR
http://www.rohdesign.com/weblog/archives/003193.html

======
jolan
Since you don't have comments enabled on your blog -- I have to ask; why do
you think these purchases were "unauthorized"?

There was another article about this on HN. Do you not know what an in-app
purchase is and how it works?

~~~
MJR
Sorry, I'm not Mike Rohde. I kept the story submission the same as his post
title on his blog and didn't realize that it would be confusing considering my
username here is similar to this guy's name.

Personally, my understanding is that these in-app purchases require you to
enter your iTunes username/password. Is that not correct? His 7 year old
didn't have the username/password and the app purchases went through without
authorization.

